# Pin de carga pista dañada en Tablet Android China



## diazyj (Jul 14, 2017)

Buenos días amigos, les adjunto una imagen de la placa de esta tablet que me regalaron para repararla para mi uso.

El asunto es que tenía el pin de carga suelto, logré soldar el negativo del pin de carga a masa pero me di cuenta que el positivo no sólo estaba suelto sino que el tramo de la pista en la placa se había suelto y no hay nada para poder volverlo a soldar. ¿Será que puedo hacer un puente entre el positivo y la batería y ésta funcionaría normal? Me da miedo que tenga algún especie de regulador y eso y si hago un puente quemar toda la placa.

Acepto sugerencias amigos


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 15, 2017)

No se puede por que el voltaje máximo de la celda Li-ion es 4.2V.

Debes identificar hacia donde terminaba la pista, por favor etiqueta las salidas que tienes identificadas del conector, un punto apropiado para hacer el puente sería al condensador de la entrada, pero viendo la imagen que pones no veo ninguno, aunque esta presente unos pads quizá para ellos, tendrías que identificar cual es el positivo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 16, 2017)

Hola, no puedo ver la foto que subiste, y sin ser aguafiestas, si dices que una pista ya no existe, sig. que se fundio a causa de un cortocircuito, y eso no es buen síntoma.


----------



## interhaz (Jul 18, 2017)

Hola, debe cargar por el otro pin de carga que trae.
(No es necesario subir las imágenes comprimidas)


----------



## duflos (Ene 31, 2018)

el positivo es el de la punta parece quebrado saludos


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 31, 2018)

Si la pista ya no existe, y el aparato es tuyo podrias soldar 2 cables directo de la bateria, con un diodito para bajar de 5v a un voltaje mas adecuado (por si se olvida enchufada cargando) 
 la otra es buscar su regulador (smd) y soldarse directamente ahí.

Saludos y suerte con eso

De ultima agregas el regulador de carga en el cargador y lo usas con acceso directo a la bateria...


----------



## Agustinw (Feb 1, 2018)

Si no podés recuperar las pistas del pin podés colocarle dentro uno de estos módulos que son muy económicos y le haces un agujero para que se pueda conectar el micro usb. Generalmente las tablets chinas les sobra mucho espacio dentro.


----------



## Lfismael95 (Sep 12, 2018)

Donde los venden.?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2018)

Se llama módulo TP4056 :

Modulo Tp4056 - Componentes Electrónicos en Mercado Libre Argentina


----------

